# public grouse hunting near traverse city



## huntertim (Aug 7, 2009)

i am going to be going to traverse city in the fall. i would like to hunt the national forest by cadallac. any help on areas would greatly be appriciated. tim


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

First off welcome Tim. You wont find too many people willing to give information on where to hunt grouse around here. I would suggest you call the regional DNR office, find out the names of the wildlife techs or biologist in the area is. Before you call get a map of the area you're thinking of hunting and they will give info on township and sometimes sections where they have seen birds. Good luck.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome to the sight Tim. There is state/federal land north of Evart that used to hold allot of grouse. There is a camp ground near a small lake (name escapes me at this moment) that you can gain access to this land. 

Keith


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Get some maps and start cruisin looking for popplecuts. From Cadillac to Kalkaska there is more State/Federal forest than you need for a vacations hunt.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I assume the national forest by cadillac you are talking about is the manistee national forest. You can go to the US forest service website and download aspen maps for all the national forests in Michigan. They even tell you the age of the stand. There isn't much great ground down there in my opinion. I've grouse hunted northern MI for almost twenty years and have done a lot of scouting. I think you may have some better luck looking around in Benzie County. As for me, I finally got fed up with the crowds in all my regular spots and am going to try my luck in the western UP this year. First time, so should be interesting. Good luck.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

About 10 miles east of Kalkaska is some nice state land, a few creek bottoms surounded by high ridges. If you can find young poplar stands with mixed hardwood and pine near by, thats the end of the rainbow. But I've gotten a lot of birds on those high ridges where the oaks are even when there are no poplars in sight, and other times on bright sunny afternoons found birds down in the cedar filled creek bottoms. 
I use a county map book to find state land and look for the seasonal roads to cruise looking for habitat. Good luck.


----------

